# Fragen zu Adobe Illustrator 10



## breed (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallöchen, 

Ich hab da mehrere Fragen zum Programm: Adobe Illustrator 10 

Ich will ein Bild gestalten mit Illustrator im Comic Style. Ich hatte viele Bilder gesehen und mit Illustrator gemacht wurden nur ich hab gar kein schimmer wie die Leute das gemacht haben… 
Ein Bsp: http://www.sv.tigereye.de/bilder/discoclub_06.jpg

So ein Bild wollte ich in der Art auch machen. 
Ich hatte mir einige Bücher angeguckt aber irgendwie haben die so etwas gar nicht erklärt.
Jetzt wollte ich euch Fragen wie man so etwas Lernen kann oder ob ihr mir Bücher empfehlen könnt die Erklären wie man solche Comics in Adobe Illustrator 10 erstellt.
Oder kennt ihr vielleicht gute Seiten wo es Tutorials gibt für Illustrator10?

Da hab ich noch eine Frage 
Braucht man für solche Grafiken n Grafiktablett? 

Ich hoffe meine Fragen sind nicht all zu dumm *G* 

Gruß Tim K.


----------



## Fey (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi breed,

aaaaaalso...Pfade, Pfade und viel Geduld.

Entweder, wenn du gut zeichnen kannst...selber vorzeichenen, einscannen...dann die Grundrisse nachzeichenen, füllen und die Flächen mit den Schattierungen draufsetzen.

Oder aber...vielleicht was für den Anfang...ein nettes Bild suchen, in Photoshop öffnen. Mit der Tontrennung (Unter Bild -> Einstellungen zu finden) ein bisserl rumspielen. Wenn man es dann noch ein wenig feiner haben möchte mit dem Filter "Farbpapiercollage" rumspielen.

Das Ganze als Tiff abspeichern und in Illustration importieren. Und jetzt die Flächen nachzeichenen und füllen.

Könnte ungefähr so etwas bei rauskommen, wie ich es angehängt habe.

Liebe Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Oktober 2003)

Also ein Grafiktablett ist bei solchen Arbeiten auf jeden Fall von Vorteil!


----------



## breed (25. Oktober 2003)

hihi danke 
Ihr habt mir wirklich super geholfen *froh sei* 

Ich hab nur noch eine Frage 

Wie bekomme ich das mit dem ausmalen / färben hin?

Irgendwie funktioniert das ganz anders als bei photoshop 
Ich weiss echt nicht wie ich Farben hinein bringe (hört sich irgendwie voll ie an *G*)
Wenn ich da den Pinsel nehme und "drauf male" dann will der immer so striche oder so ziehen... :/

Oder wenn ich mit der Pipete die Farbe auswählen will dann zeigt der an der Farbanzeige garnix an sondern haut dort n roten strich durch ;D

bitte hilft mir *G*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. Oktober 2003)

Also ich würde es an deiner Stelle einmal mit dem Handbuch oder der Hilfe versuchen ( F1)...



Du mußt über die Farbpalette füllen:


----------

